# Blunt weapons



## PhotonGuy (Aug 25, 2014)

There should be a folder dedicated to blunt weapons. There are folders dedicated to sticks and knives so there should be a folder for weapons such as sticks, tonfas, nunchucks, ect.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 25, 2014)

That might be something to think of,


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can I add a chair to that


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Can I add a chair to that



Yes, of course, but then....


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 26, 2014)

Buka said:


> Yes, of course, but then....



Classic  I guess I must add RIP Sir Richard Attenborough, you have gone beyond the rim.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 26, 2014)

Did someone say "chair fight?"


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 26, 2014)

Since we all want to pull up chairs and engage in this topic about blunt weapons, perhaps we should ask the people who run the website to add a folder for that, and we can refrain from having chair fights.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 26, 2014)

This has to go into the section FAQ:

For all you wannabe clerics, hitting someone with a blunt weapon will likely draw blood."


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 26, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;FurP4h7EoZE]http://youtu.be/FurP4h7EoZE[/video]


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 27, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There should be a folder dedicated to blunt weapons. There are folders dedicated to sticks and knives so there should be a folder for weapons such as sticks, tonfas, nunchucks, ect.



Why?


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 27, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> There should be a folder dedicated to blunt weapons. There are folders dedicated to sticks and knives so there should be a folder for weapons such as sticks, tonfas, nunchucks, ect.



If there's enough web traffic on this matter, then such a thing may be considered.  In the meantime, though, the amount of discussion does not justify the creation of such a sub-forum.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 27, 2014)

A blunt weapon could be anything. I am assuming that is what categorizes sharp? weapons into specific weapons. For example, the humble ash tray can be used to bonk someone on the head. My cycle could be transformed into a blunt weapon. Where does it start or stop.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2014)

I prefer a good hammer than can be purchased at a hardware store.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 23, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> I prefer a good hammer than can be purchased at a hardware store.



Narrow angle than a mallet. Although, I have seen the lump that a hammer can do. Thankfully not an indent. Nasty weapons in the wrong hands. How would you wield one amnyways?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 23, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Narrow angle than a mallet. Although, I have seen the lump that a hammer can do. Thankfully not an indent. Nasty weapons in the wrong hands. How would you wield one amnyways?



Hold it by the light end. Hit them with the heavy end.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 23, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Hold it by the light end. Hit them with the heavy end.



Yes, but a precise grip needed and focus.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2014)

The war hammer was a weapon used in medieval times. There are techniques for fighting with a war hammer which can no doubt be applied to your workman's hammer of today.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 24, 2014)

Blunt like somking the reefer blunt?


----------



## Instructor (Oct 24, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Can I add a chair to that



I once had to use a chair and to good effect.  It made a great shield and bashing weapon.  Never underestimate a man with a chair.  I am pretty sure I could throw it accurately too.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 25, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Blunt like somking the reefer blunt?



Don't call it a blunt over here. Anyway, it would one of the other. Saying both would pretty much translate as joint joint.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 25, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I once had to use a chair and to good effect.  It made a great shield and bashing weapon.  Never underestimate a man with a chair.  I am pretty sure I could throw it accurately too.



Yeah me too. The humble chair that only gets credit in Kung Fu movies, well that seems that way to me.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 25, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> The war hammer was a weapon used in medieval times. There are techniques for fighting with a war hammer which can no doubt be applied to your workman's hammer of today.



Don't want to seem that I am being a little picky here, but not sure the average chippy deviates from nails. The "War Hammer" to me is just a generic term. I mean back in the day, who would choose a hammer as a front line weapon, more likely in the reserve while picking over mortally wounded men.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Don't want to seem that I am being a little picky here, but not sure the average chippy deviates from nails. The "War Hammer" to me is just a generic term. I mean back in the day, who would choose a hammer as a front line weapon, more likely in the reserve while picking over mortally wounded men.



Warhammer in the UK, if you are passing through Nottingham do go, the food is fantastic believe it or not. Visitor Information


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Don't want to seem that I am being a little picky here, but not sure the average chippy deviates from nails. The "War Hammer" to me is just a generic term. I mean back in the day, who would choose a hammer as a front line weapon, more likely in the reserve while picking over mortally wounded men.



Not really true. The hammer was a very effective weapon against an armored target. Swords, as cool as they are, don't do much against any rigid or semi-rigid armor. Hammers, with a spike in one side, could punch holes in armor. And in what the armor covered.


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## harlan (Oct 26, 2014)

As aside: nice find. As funny as it seems, I see sansetsukon training here...




jks9199 said:


> [video=youtube_share;FurP4h7EoZE]http://youtu.be/FurP4h7EoZE[/video]


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not really true. The hammer was a very effective weapon against an armored target. Swords, as cool as they are, don't do much against any rigid or semi-rigid armor. Hammers, with a spike in one side, could punch holes in armor. And in what the armor covered.
> 
> 
> Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.



Yeah I can see that, but still seems more of an in the rear weapon to me.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 27, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Warhammer in the UK, if you are passing through Nottingham do go, the food is fantastic believe it or not. Visitor Information



Ah Warhammer. Was never into it myself, but some of the model work I have seen was superb.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Ah Warhammer. Was never into it myself, but some of the model work I have seen was superb.



The model work could be my son's, he doesn't play the games, he makes the models for people, sends them all over the world. We went down there to pick up supplies for him, it's actually a cool place, the pub is fantastic. Lots of people busy playing on the tables which means lots of work for him lol. A very interesting array of weapons used too.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 27, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah I can see that, but still seems more of an in the rear weapon to me.



Oh, you're talking about some sort of sex toy?

Seriously, the warhammer was a far more effective weapon against an opponent with rigid or semi-rigid armor than a sword. Smack them in the head with the flat side, and you can knock them out (or at least stun them), allowing you to snatch up a hostage to ransom. Smack them with the spike and you'll actually inflict a significant injury.
Smack a guy in plate with a sword, and all you're really likely to do is blunt your sword.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Oh, you're talking about some sort of sex toy?
> 
> Seriously, the warhammer was a far more effective weapon against an opponent with rigid or semi-rigid armor than a sword. Smack them in the head with the flat side, and you can knock them out (or at least stun them), allowing you to snatch up a hostage to ransom. Smack them with the spike and you'll actually inflict a significant injury.
> Smack a guy in plate with a sword, and all you're really likely to do is blunt your sword.



How the hell did I miss that! No what I mean is, what sort of percentage would that weapon be in use. See what you are saying, but seems more of a thugish weapon, rather than that is refined and skilled to use. I use some Google-Fu and have a looksie.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 27, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> How the hell did I miss that! No what I mean is, what sort of percentage would that weapon be in use. See what you are saying, but seems more of a thugish weapon, rather than that is refined and skilled to use. I use some Google-Fu and have a looksie.



War is thuggish, whether you're hitting them with a sword, smashing them with a hammer, or poking holes in them with a lance.

I don't think a warhammer would require any less skill than any other weapon, when you get right down to it.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> War is thuggish, whether you're hitting them with a sword, smashing them with a hammer, or poking holes in them with a lance.
> 
> I don't think a warhammer would require any less skill than any other weapon, when you get right down to it.



You have to bear in mind the British attitude to warfare etc. The UK police can carry rifles as and when needed but they do not carry shotguns because one simply does not shoot a human with a shotgun. Rifles are for shooting people, shotguns for animals, you have to be sporting about it.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 27, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> The war hammer was a weapon used in medieval times. There are techniques for fighting with a war hammer which can no doubt be applied to your workman's hammer of today.



Not likely.  A workman's hammer isn't quite the same as a war hammer.  Your typical workman's hammer weighs in at about 1 pound while having a relatively short handle, whereas a war hammer would have a significantly heavier head and a longer handle. 

Trying to equate the two would be akin to saying that techniques used for battle axes could be applied to camping hatchets, or techniques for long swords could be applied to using butcher knives.  They're simply too different.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 27, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> You have to bear in mind the British attitude to warfare etc. The UK police can carry rifles as and when needed but they do not carry shotguns because one simply does not shoot a human with a shotgun. Rifles are for shooting people, shotguns for animals, you have to be sporting about it.



Indeed, I can still hear Grandad's thunder even now. Poor Foxes though. Don't what was worse, that or the Beagles. Mind you, he would have shot them as well. I would think that most in Blighty would have come over with the Scandinavian peoples.


----------

